# New dev



## razer1224 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi I'm razer1224....was a dev at xda but now here...Im bringing a sense Rom today

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a new user. Lol welcome and I hope this thread has more people than this on here. This post was created a week ago. Weird.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Primevyl (Mar 24, 2012)

Why did you leave XDA?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

